# Formexx black for gyno?



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys, been taking formexx black by ASL for my gyno problem. I still have the lump :/ I'm 3 weeks and 2 days in and its a 1 month cycle. I don't really see a difference, this sucks because its just in my left one and it really mess's with my figure. Should I take another month cycle of it? I've had it for about 2 years now and it just doesn't go away.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Why not get some letro? It's going to work better then whatever OTC crap that is bro.


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

Ehhh idk man, I've heard from 2 people that letro is AWESOME. But the only problem I have with it is that it KILLS all the estrogen, which means when your estrogen comes back the gyno could as well.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Just looked up the ingredients to it. It has formestane which is a decent compound but to get rid of gyno letro is by far the best. I'd recommend letro and aromasin. The aromasin will stop the estro rebound. Or use the letro with the formestane bro. It will also help with the rebound


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

you know any good safe places to get the letro and aromasin in new jersey? Or somewhere that I can get it shipped?


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Check the sponsor forums bro. I'm using osta-gains letro right now because of a gyno flare up and it's definitely working. Just make sure u dial in your dose cuz if u take too much and crush your estro u end up with lessened libido and sore ass joints lol. I'd rather have a lower libido for a few weeks then gyno tho. Gyno isn't something to play around with


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2012)

Nolvadex is great for gyno treatment and it does not crush estrogen.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 1, 2012)

*Treatment of gynecomastia with tamoxifen: A double-blind crossover study 
* 
*Lawrence N. Parker a, b, c, 

, David R. Gray b, c, a, Michael K. Lai b, c, a and Ellis R. Levin b, c, a*

a Medicine, Service, University of California at Irvine, USA
b Pharmacy Service, University of California at Irvine, USA
c Long Beach Medical Program, Veterans Administration Medical Center, Long Beach, Calif., USA

*Abstract*

Benign asymptomatic or painful enlargement of the male breast is a common problem, postulated to be due to an increased estrogen/testosterone ratio or due to increased estrogenic or decreased androgenic stimulation via estrogen or androgen receptor interactions. Treatment at present consists of analgesic medication or surgery. However, treatment directed against the preponderance of estrogenic stimulation would seem to represent a more specific form of therapy. In the present double-blind crossover study, one-month courses of a placebo or the antiestrogen tamoxifen (10 mg given orally bid) were compared in random order. Seven of ten patients experienced a decrease in the size of their gynecomastia due to tamoxifen (_P_ < 0.005). Overall, the decrease for gynecomastia for the whole group was significant (_P_ < 0.01). There was no beneficial effect of placebo (_P_ > 0.1). Additionally, all four patients with painful gynecomastia experienced symptomatic relief. There was no toxicity. The reduction of breast size was partial and may indicate the need for a longer course of therapy. A followup examination was performed in eight out of ten patients nine months to one year after discontinuing placebo and tamoxifen. There were no significant changes from the end of the initial study period except for one tamoxifen responder who developed a recurrence of breast tenderness after six months, and one nonresponder who demonstrated an increase in breast size and a new onset of tenderness after ten months. Therefore, *antiestrogenic treatment with tamoxifen may represent a safe and effective mode of treatment for selected cases of cosmetically disturbing or painful gynecomastia.*


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Very true heavy. Wasn't even thinking about that. I'd be using it now but I'm on a few 19nors


----------



## jerzyfit (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm going to go with letro, I took tamoxifen and it ended up coming back.


----------

